# Voodoo



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Is it ok to flash a voodoo kernel/ROM over another voodoo kernel/ROM without disabling voodoo lagfix?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

The general rule of thumb is always disable lagfix. But with that said. You can flash a voodoo kernel over top of another voodoo kernel without disabling lagfix and generally be just fine. When it comes to ROMs I would disable it unless you're very familiar with Odin and how to repartition back to stock.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> The general rule of thumb is always disable lagfix. But with that said. You can flash a voodoo kernel over top of another voodoo kernel without disabling lagfix and generally be just fine. When it comes to ROMs I would disable it unless you're very familiar with Odin and how to repartition back to stock.
> 
> Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


Thanks. I am familiar with odin and heimdall and confident in bringing my phone back from just about anything.


----------



## Nrod0784 (Sep 20, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> The general rule of thumb is always disable lagfix. But with that said. You can flash a voodoo kernel over top of another voodoo kernel without disabling lagfix and generally be just fine. When it comes to ROMs I would disable it unless you're very familiar with Odin and how to repartition back to stock.
> 
> Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


Listen to this guy. I flashed a Rom couple days ago and forgot to disable lagfix and ended up in a world of pain. Luckily its not my first blunder and i recovered from my brick fairly easily with odin.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

